# I just can't choose..Candy Blue or Acid Yellow...



## Motozulu (23 Feb 2015)

For the Zero.2 I am getting, Help!! Not much chance of seeing one in the flesh either before I buy. I ought to add the candy Blue would be having 'normal' black forks like on the yellow - can't afford the blacked out Revs as much as I wish I could!


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Feb 2015)

Loving the yellow!


----------



## lesley_x (23 Feb 2015)

Really like them both but the yellow just edges it for me! Only problem is - would you get sick of it?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Feb 2015)

It's not so much that I love the yellow (although I do like it) as I really dislike the blue.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (23 Feb 2015)

I prefer the yellow of the two. I think the blue doesn't look quite as fun and bold. I did once own a yellow bike.. it was very easy to find and always fun to cycle around on 


New Bicycle* by Tom Insole Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2015)

Yep yellow.


----------



## Crackle (23 Feb 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Yep yellow.


^ He does ride a pink bike though.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Feb 2015)

Without question ....yellow


----------



## Panter (23 Feb 2015)

Blue is faster than Yellow...So, Blue!


----------



## theloafer (23 Feb 2015)

Yes yellow.


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfLxV550Xqw


----------



## Motozulu (23 Feb 2015)

Cheers all (so far) it is difficult. 2 days ago it was going to be Blue but now that seems a bit dull - maybe leaning towards the yellow. At least other trail riders will see me coming!


----------



## razer17 (23 Feb 2015)

I'm going yellow. Not quite decided between the .3 or .2 yet, but I do know I'm going yellow/pink. I just quite like crass bright colours on mountain bikes. The blue isn't bad, but the yellow just really grabs me, despite the fact that I usually hate pink.


----------



## mikeee (23 Feb 2015)

Blue all day long.
Although yellow handy if you ride on the road at night!


----------



## Saluki (23 Feb 2015)

Definitely buy the yellow one. Much nicer than the blue, which is a slightly dull and boring sort of blue IMO.


----------



## jim55 (23 Feb 2015)

Yellow ,if it was a bright zingy blue maybe that but from those two the yellow one def , looks great


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

Yellow definitely


----------



## surfdude (23 Feb 2015)

blue for me . yellow is just too bright for me


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Feb 2015)

The yellow bike will wear mud spatters better, you might even get a kinda of camouflage groove going on.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Feb 2015)

Yellow, it's the brighter and more fun looking


----------



## Motozulu (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks all! closer than I thought but the yellow edges it - so that's what I shall be ordering. Thanks again.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Feb 2015)

User28511 said:


> I'm going yellow. Not quite decided between the .3 or .2 yet, but I do know I'm going yellow/pink. I just quite like crass bright colours on mountain bikes. The blue isn't bad, but the yellow just really grabs me, despite the fact that I usually hate pink.



I've come around to your way of thinking razer, it's deffo the yellow I'll be going for. As for spec I'd strongly say go with the 2. Just that bit more capable and a better sell on fee if you ever get rid. As long as you don't live near Cannock my dear - I would so hate to be seen out on the trails wearing the same colour bike as another rider...how dreadful....


----------



## razer17 (24 Feb 2015)

Motozulu said:


> I've come around to your way of thinking razer, it's deffo the yellow I'll be going for. As for spec I'd strongly say go with the 2. Just that bit more capable and a better sell on fee if you ever get rid. As long as you don't live near Cannock my dear - I would so hate to be seen out on the trails wearing the same colour bike as another rider...how dreadful....


I've decided I'll go with the 2. Put my name down for some overtime on Sunday to stump up those extra 200 quid. 

And I live around an hour from Cannock, and I do want to tackle it when I get my new bike. But I don't drive, so I won't be down there too often. Train prices these days are ludicrous...


----------



## Motozulu (24 Feb 2015)

Seriously, if/when you decide to come up gizza a shout, would be awesome to do the trails on matching Zero's! I could show you some of the 'cheeky' off piste trails too. Your zero will eat them up. If I'm not working I'll go around with you.


----------



## razer17 (25 Feb 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Seriously, if/when you decide to come up gizza a shout, would be awesome to do the trails on matching Zero's! I could show you some of the 'cheeky' off piste trails too. Your zero will eat them up. If I'm not working I'll go around with you.


Sounds good to me, whenever I get a chance to get down there.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Feb 2015)

Short notice I know Razer, but I have been speaking to Dave Cutts, one of the founders of Bird bikes and have persuaded him to bring a couple of bikes up to Cannock on Monday or Tuesday next week, if you wanted to test ride one?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

I can't get, but well done for having the initiative to call Bird and well done to them for responding.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2015)

Yellow , so you can ride past a six year who will shout look ellow bike and you post it on hear and make @SatNavSaysStraightOn smile ( see sat have old touring posts to get joke) 
Seriously yellow looks the best


----------



## razer17 (26 Feb 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Short notice I know Razer, but I have been speaking to Dave Cutts, one of the founders of Bird bikes and have persuaded him to bring a couple of bikes up to Cannock on Monday or Tuesday next week, if you wanted to test ride one?


That would be nice, but alas I have work. I'll just have to take it on good authority that it's a cracking bike.


----------



## Heigue'r (26 Feb 2015)

I was thinking yellow but the blue looks great here


----------



## razer17 (26 Feb 2015)

Heigue'r said:


> I was thinking yellow but the blue looks great here
> View attachment 80814


The frame colour looks pretty good in that to be fair, but I'm not a fan of the white shock with it, not sure black would better either.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Feb 2015)

The problem with the yellow is that if you do anything wrong the police helicopter will have no problem following you. As for wild camping, well you can forget that.

I would choose the yellow.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Feb 2015)

I would be choose the Blue one but either colour looks good.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The problem with the yellow is that if you do anything wrong the police helicopter will have no problem following you. As for wild camping, well you can forget that.
> 
> I would choose the yellow.


We had no issues camping wild or strength camping with 2 yellow bikes... 

As for the police, there is an easy solution, don't get into the position where they need to follow you! Problem sorted!


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

its surely blue.


----------



## Hitchington (27 Feb 2015)

blue!


----------



## Motozulu (27 Feb 2015)

You're all great! but unfortunately - you are no help at all!

Driving down on Monday to see for myself.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Feb 2015)

Motozulu said:


> You're all great! but unfortunately - you are no help at all!
> 
> Driving down on Monday to see for myself.


This is the only actual answer. Will allow you to try size too.


----------



## Heigue'r (2 Mar 2015)

Sooooo? @Motozulu , did you get a chance to see them both side by side?....Is it blue or yellow


----------



## Motozulu (3 Mar 2015)

Had to cancel Monday as a mate is also interested so is also coming - but he can't get time off til the 25th, so that's when I'll be test riding one. Will report back.


----------



## Orville (14 Mar 2015)

Yellow, yellow, yellow!


----------



## Motozulu (15 Mar 2015)

Yeah, must admit..yellow is winning - ain't been yet!


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Mar 2015)

Get one that is white and gold. I mean blue and bl...


----------



## razer17 (15 Mar 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Get one that is white and gold. I mean blue and bl...


Nooo. Oh God no. I thought that thing had blown over.


----------

